# Silver Lake cook-off



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 4, 2007)

Can i expect to see any bro's there?? Will be there Thursday nite for judging class and hoping to have some pop's and meet some new folk's! 8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 4, 2007)

Good luck guys.  Dont forget to take a BBQ Central group picture.


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an aunt who owns a motel in Hart. My dad has a free room, so he will be judging. He will be the 70 year old man who y'all think talks funny.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 8, 2007)

Well John, looks like me n you.........heard there was 36 teams as of yesterday, look us up, 2 tone brown and gold RV, smokin scotsmen banner's n flags, i'll keep an eye out for ya!! 8)


----------

